# Best Pharmacy school in Pakistan?



## Rose Gem (Jun 5, 2009)

Assalam ualaikum...

I am not sure and have no idea about the Universities in Pakistan.. Therefore, would like to have your comments and ideas with references about the top 5 best pharmacy colleges in pakistan.I have a few options.. please help me out with that-
DOW college of pharmacy?
Punjab university.. Allama iqbal pharmacy campus?
karachi university.. pharm campus?
Lahore university.. on raiwand road.. Pharm program??

Pleaseee help me out soon.. Hopign to have the reply.

Thank youuu!!#dull


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

Rose Gem said:


> Assalam ualaikum...
> 
> I am not sure and have no idea about the Universities in Pakistan.. Therefore, would like to have your comments and ideas with references about the top 5 best pharmacy colleges in pakistan.I have a few options.. please help me out with that-
> DOW college of pharmacy?
> ...


I didn't know anything about pharmacy schools here in Pakistan, but I did a little research on the ones you listed. DOW College of Pharmacy came up nowhere, so maybe DOW's pharmacy school isn't as good as its medical schools. Lahore came in 3rd place in my searches, because it did come up in my searches but wasn't said to be particularly good or not (it's recognized by Pakistan's Pharmacy Council, so that's a start). Punjab University's Allama Iqbal pharmacy campus was 2nd and came up in a list of good pharmacy schools from around the world and is recognized by Pakistan's Pharmacy Council. However, Karachi University came up in every search, was included in that list of good pharmacy schools from around in the world, and is also recognized by the Pakistan Pharmacy Council.

Based on my searches, I would say that there is no harm in applying to all four places but if I were you, I would keep my sights on University of Karachi, and then University of Punjab Allama Iqbal campus as a back-up school. Hope this helped, and do let me know if you have any more questions!


----------



## Rose Gem (Jun 5, 2009)

Thank you soo much for the quick response...
would first apply to lahore according to my convenience n then karachi Uni as u said.. ... would like to know.. when do the Pharm classes start in Lahore and as well as Karachi???..... What if some one wishe to go for medicine after that.. any idea about the procedure??

Thank you please.


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

Rose Gem said:


> Thank you soo much for the quick response...
> would first apply to lahore according to my convenience n then karachi Uni as u said.. ... would like to know.. when do the Pharm classes start in Lahore and as well as Karachi???..... What if some one wishe to go for medicine after that.. any idea about the procedure??
> 
> Thank you please.


I tried looking on both schools' websites but neither of them had their pharmacy school dates posted up. I would recommend calling them to ask. Karachi University does NOT have a medicine program at the undergraduate level, while Lahore University does, so if you wanted to go from pharmacy to medicine, it would be much easier if you are enrolled in Lahore University to begin with. If you choose to call Lahore University, ask them about the procedure from going to pharmacy to medicine. Not sure how helpful this response was, but let me know if there's anything else I can do for you. Good luck, and I wish you all the best!


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

punjab is the best i think


----------



## Hadia (Sep 18, 2008)

as for my info at LCWU from the last week of this month and from 1st Oct at PU.


----------



## mzameer (Oct 7, 2009)

Akhtar saeed medical & dental college + akhtar saeed pharma college, bahria town, lahore might be another option search through its web site


----------



## Iqra rana (Jun 1, 2011)

Rose Gem said:


> Assalam ualaikum...
> 
> I am not sure and have no idea about the Universities in Pakistan.. Therefore, would like to have your comments and ideas with references about the top 5 best pharmacy colleges in pakistan.I have a few options.. please help me out with that-
> DOW college of pharmacy?
> ...


 
aoa,

i am from karachi and i have done alot of research on the best pharmacy school in karachi but the only result is karachi university..m just so confused cz the merit this year is going to be high so m looking forward to some private university..i have searched for Ziauddin university,Jinnah medical college nad Baqai and i have no idea where to apply kindly please recommend which university is best for d.pharm studies and which is internationaly recognized as well..and out of these three which uni is more appropriate..n if there is any other private university on ur list so kindly let me know



Iqra rana said:


> aoa,
> 
> i am from karachi and i have done alot of research on the best pharmacy school in karachi but the only result is karachi university..m just so confused cz the merit this year is going to be high so m looking forward to some private university..i have searched for Ziauddin university,Jinnah medical college nad Baqai and i have no idea where to apply kindly please recommend which university is best for d.pharm studies and which is internationaly recognized as well..and out of these three which uni is more appropriate..n if there is any other private university on ur list so kindly let me know


 
and yes hamdard university also came up plz recomend the best out of these 4 universities i have talked about. i am realy looking forward to a positive response and an early one too#happy


----------

